# What do you use van or pickup.



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

I joked last summer that if I could put a ladder rack on a moped, I would get one.

I have a chevy pickup with a Reading commercial topper that is great for a paint truck. Picked it up at an auction. All the doors lock and it basically makes my whole 8' bed a tool box. The reading topper uses fairly heavy gauge steel and has a heavy duty ladder rack. The only complaint on the topper is the ladder rack is less than 4' wide.

In the next 6 months to a year we are going to need to either replace my truck and/or get another vehicle. I am considering getting another truck and putting my current topper on it or getting a van. If we get another vehicle it probably be a van.

But would like to hear thoughts and experience on different paint trucks.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=1029


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=402


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

When I first started, I had a full size Dodge Van (1968 model). I got tired of riding with the fumes.

Next work vehicle was a small pickup with a cap and a rack. PU's with a cap are no fun getting back into the far corners and keeping it organized.

And PU's with no cap are no fun in the rain.

I've used smaller vehicles with a trailer. I liked that. Leave the trailer on the job and have a REAL car to drive back and forth to the gig. 

Grocery Getters (mini-vans) ain't so bad because of the dual side doors, but you are still driving with the fumes and they are usually too small for a full service painter, but they are a little better on the gas.

If I were to do it right, I would do a van with a smell proof partition between driver and materials.

Those Sprinters are looking awful nice. And burning Diesel they get around 25 mpg highway 

I know one painter who drives a Camry wagon, and another in a rusted out Explorer. I do not understand how they exude "professionalism" to their customers


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

I use a Peugeot Boxer dual cab without the rear seats. I put my valuable tools and those I don't want rained/snowed on in the cab and all the smelly and big stuff in the tray. It has a full sized tray so it's no problem and with the added rack I can fit my scaffolding, ladders and all my tools in the truck and on the tray. If only I could stop 1st and 2nd grinding that would improve things....


----------



## AALory (Mar 6, 2008)

I dream of one day owning the new Dodge Sprinter. Six feet of clearance! With a deisel motor and a transmission that (hopefully) won't break down before 100k miles, I would be in painter heaven.


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

Dodge Ram pick up 1500 for separation from FUMES. I agree w/ daArch a van w/ fume proof cab!!!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

AALory said:


> I dream of one day owning the new Dodge Sprinter. Six feet of clearance! With a deisel motor and a transmission that (hopefully) won't break down before 100k miles, I would be in painter heaven.



Paper hanger friend has a medium length Sprinter. He built nice storage racks and shelves and a mini fold down pasting table, for those quick powder rooms.

I can't believe how much stuf he can get in there AND the outside can be a massive rolling billboard. I couldn't even capture the whole thing with a 35mm lens as he passed me on the highway :


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

samthedog said:


> I use a Peugeot Boxer dual cab without the rear seats. I put my valuable tools and those I don't want rained/snowed on in the cab and all the smelly and big stuff in the tray. It has a full sized tray so it's no problem and with the added rack I can fit my scaffolding, ladders and all my tools in the truck and on the tray. If only I could stop 1st and 2nd grinding that would improve things....


Having never heard of one, I just googled it. Looks a lot like the Sprinter :









sweeeet. I like it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I just did a little research and found a lot of these types of vans.

Seems a lot of them are VERY similar:

Mercedes:








Volkswagon:








LDV:








Nissan: 








Peugeot:








Fiat: 








Citroen: 








Iveco: 








I guess a lot of auto comapanies are partnering now.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

All most bought one. The only thing that stop me I pull a 5000 lb trailer to job sites and that is what they are rate for. Just as a note for you that mite look at them.


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

You have different engine and towing capacities. Mine has a 2 1/2 liter turbo diesel however it does what I need it to. With all my equipment (ladders, scaffolds, paint and tools) it still gets around. The most important factor for me was to have a large tray and a lockable storage space IN the cabin. Also, it's worthwhile to note that the Peugeot's are fully galvanized which is a must for me on the salted roads here. There are re-badged boxers amongst fiat and citroen however they are not galvanized (to my knowledge).


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Right now I use my Chevy Avalanche. I've come up with some nice plans for a custom ladder rack to fit it while allowing the side compartments, tailgate, and bed panels to be fully funtional. Not sure if I'm going to do it yet though as I really want an AWD Astro Van. I rather a small van that I don't feel bad getting fudged up with dents, paint, and will fit my needs better.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

JMCP said:


> though as I really want an AWD Astro Van.


Lots of trades people use these and are very happy with them. I hear it is the only van of its size built on a truck chassis. 

HOWEVER, I am told they are no longer made. Wouldn't ya know.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

daArch said:


> Lots of trades people use these and are very happy with them. I hear it is the only van of its size built on a truck chassis.
> 
> HOWEVER, I am told they are no longer made. Wouldn't ya know.


You are correct. I've been looking at used ones. Most I've found in my area have been junk or 2 wheel drive. The nice ones I need a little more $$$ for.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

Here my ride. Its got the 6 in it, so it gets about 18mpg.


----------

